# The NutCracker Effect of Bits, Myth?



## bsms (Dec 31, 2010)

I am certain the nutcracker effect is real, but I think the vast majority of folks use the term incorrectly. It is normally used today as meaning the joint POKES into the roof of the horse's mouth. This normally will not happen. From Hillary Clayton, after looking at X-rays of horses using bits:

"When tension was applied to the reins, the mouthpiece pressed more deeply into the tongue, thereby causing the joint to move away from the palate. Single-jointed bits are usually described as having a nutcracker-like action, the implication being that when tension is applied to the reins, the angle between the arms of the mouthpiece closes and the joint is pushed toward the palate. In our study, any nutcracker effect that tended to push the joint toward the palate was more than offset by indentation of the tongue." 

- Bitting: The Inside Story by Hilary M. Clayton, BVMS, PHD, MRCVS 

http://horseproblems.com.au/Bits/USDF_Dec05.pdf

Many people forget that the tongue takes much of the pressure of some bits...and that can be a good thing. Or bad:










However, a nutcracker crushes. That is possible. Tom Roberts mentioned it in his book on bits using a polo horse as an example. The horse was acting up. When Roberts examined his mouth, he found cuts and infected wounds on the inside of the cheek, higher up in the mouth. What happened was this:

The horse would have its head stretched out playing polo. The guy would pull on both reins. This would pull both sides of a single joint bit back in a way that would catch the cheek between the metal of the bit and the molars. At that angle, the soft inside of the cheek would be bruised and cut. The horse would then get feed into the wound while eating, and the result was bruising, lacerations and infection caused by the bit crushing the inside of the cheek.

Roberts' solution was to switch the polo pony to a curb bit (after the mouth healed). The horse then was happy.

The same thing could have happened with Mia. When she got excited, she would stretch her head out and run. Since there is no room to turn on a desert trail, I would pull as hard as needed to get her stopped, using a pulley rein stop several times. That might well have created pain that encouraged her to run. I never thought to look up high in her mouth for injury.

Although Roberts did not use the term "nutcracker", I'm betting that is where the term came from - from a single joint snaffle (primarily) catching the cheek of a horse whose head was stretched out and crushing it against the molars. That would cause pain, but not in the manner most people think.

That is my theory, at least.


----------



## sorral3 (Jun 7, 2013)

nice video. I appreciate you taking the time to educate people about all the BS that manufacturers are trying to put out to people. Too many people that I see should not be on horses until they get quality instructions. Most so called trainers should not be allowed to talk to folks, or teach. bits only hurt horses if they don't fit properly or the riders don't know what they are doing. Gimmick bits like (you had too much class to mention name but I don't) Mylar are giving poor horsemen a lot of bull to sell bits. WAKE UP PEOPLE if the horse is having issues, 99% of the time it isn't the gear, its the rider


----------

